# It finally happened...:(



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Well guys I haven't been here for a while but I'm back...no for the reason I'd like too either...

After months of abuse my $800 Sentra is BROKE... 
I was going home last night and was stuck in mild traffic. I started harrasing a Mazda Millenia for the hell of it, just cause i was bored. We took off from the stop lights pretty hard couple of times and since I have a manual 4 speed, to get a decent lauch I have to rev it pretty high. Well, after she turned off, here I am slowing down because this cunt pulled out of front of me....try 3rd gear...nothing, 2nd dead, 1st GRINNNNNND. So here I am coasting down like an idiot at 25 mph with no clutch. Dammit!!! I am in the middle of nowhere, I don't have my cell phone with me and I'm gonna have to walk a long ass way to a gas station...and it's freaking dark. I'm scared... Then...BAMMMM...I catch second and we (WE as in: me and my sentra...) start to rip ass home. I just resorted to not using the clutch and letting the synchros do the work. The only problem was that I couldn't stop or it would stall....so I had to blow some red lights. DOH!!! Not too bad though, thankfully.

So here I am...no clutch...no car...no dough...just my luck...
Hopefully I'll have a job by next week so I can start making green.

How much will it run me to replace the clutch???

Should I go with aftermarket or stock??? What kind?? (The car is stock...)

Should I just leave it to rust???

Should I put a aftermarket flywheel on it??? What kind??? (I gotta felling the flywheel will need to be at least resurfaced...)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Considering you've got no job, and no money, I don't think you can afford to "total" the car over a clutch, nor can you afford to be thinking about lightweight flywheels and performace clutches. See if someone on the forums here has a stock clutch that's still got plenty of life left that they'll give to you for free, you just pay shipping, or give to you cheap. At worst, you go to AutoZone and buy a cheap replacement clutch for under $100. You do the clutch yourself in your garage on the cold ass concrete on a saturday with someone to hand you wrenches and tug on the tranny and you'll be good to go. As far as your flywheel goes, unless it's really garfed up, just clean it really good with some brake cleaner and a scotchbrite pad. Do the same to your tranny while it's out, clean that hole out where the lever pivots, and then grease the shit out of it. You'll probably crap your pants when you realize how much less clutch pressure you'll have after that. Also, if your starter squeals, pull the housing off and grease that up good as well, that'll keep it quiet for quite awhile.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually, God willing I'll have a decent paying job by next week. So I was thinking of waiting a little so I can get the "right" parts, you know. I don't believe in doing things half assed. 

As for doing it myself...I'd love too but presently I have no tools what so ever...

Thanks for the info though...keep'em coming...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I paid about $350 for my Clutchmasters stage 1 clutch.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Well...I've looked into it. My local shop wants to charge me $550 just for the labor. So that's a big "hell nahhh". I'll be ordering a new clutch and a new flywheel soon. Most likely from NOPI...unless anyone has any better place to order from. My buddy has agreed to help me change it and he'll bring "his" tools. I say "his"...'cause i had them for the long ass time. Until he moved to Orlando. 

BTW: The reason I want to change the flywheel is because the teeth on it are stripped...so I'll kill two birds with one stone. 

What do you guys think of the Centerforce clutches??? I know that they make great clutches for the "Stang. What's their reputatuion in the import market???
OPIUM3...I'd love to go with the Clutchmasters but at $350 it's a little too rich for my blood. The Centerforce is about $220...+ $40 for the throwout bearing...

The freaking flywheel is like $500...that's gonna hurt next month...thank God for Discovery Card....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I would recomend ACT clutches, they are cheaper than clutchmasters. Just don't get their 6 puc or 4 puc versions. Your tranny will hate you for it, and then no longer cooperate with you. Sure its great in the beginning, but a year later, *Poof, its gone. But their street/strip version feels great. I drove one in my friends hatchback with a B16 SiR II motor. I fell in love with that clutch when I drove it. I would have gotten that one for my ride after the 6 puc killed my tranny, but they didn't have it in stock. So I was S.O.L. on that one. I don't know anything about centerforce clutches. I never drove anything with it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

$550!? You gotta be kidding me? I had a shop offer to do it for $300 parts and labor. I still didn't pay that, did it myself for $100. You need to find a different shop, they're ripping you off. 
As far as NOPI goes, just call them, don't internet order. I tried to order 5 things and they had NONE of it in stock. No wonder they have such great prices, they don't stock any of it! I agree with Opium about the clutch, go with an ACT. Check www.importperformanceparts.net for the clutch, they have good prices. $500 for a flywheel!? What flywheel are you looking at? That's way too much, like $200 too much. That website I just mentioned has a Fidanza Lightweight one for your car for $309. It doesn't matter to me what you do with your money, but you need to shop around man! For your price of $500 for the flywheel you can damn near get a flywheel and your clutch for the same money! The ACT clutch you'd want is NP1-HD00 for $227 at that same place. Shop around though for all these parts. I can tell you that NOPI and importperformaceparts have the lowest prices on a lot of things that I've ever seen.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll probably order from www.importperformanceparts.net considering their prices are better than NOPI's. They prices I was giving you were off of the NOPI website. The flywheel was an Unortodox flywheel for $430 and change. I'll defenitally be going with Fidanza though. That's $120 in my pocket right there. Cosidering my car isn't exactly a torque monster, I'll defenitally be sticking with a mild clutch. Street/strip...sounds good to me.

Thanks for your help guys. I'll let you know how it all turns out...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey , guys....just an update on my clutch.

Everything went tits up, when the car got towed off of the mall parking lot I left it at. So pretty much I was stuck with having to have that shop do my work for me. Because towing again would have been too much $...and if I decided to put aftermarket parts on it I would have to pay out the ass for the "holding" fee. Sooooooooooooo...I had the shop put in a stock clutch. Boooooooooooooooooooo.... The car runs but obviously I'm pretty pissed about the whole deal. I mean the shop was cool about it, but the mall managment defenitally got a piece of my mind.  The cool part is the shop dropped the daily charge for holding the car for me because they did the work. I thought that was cool and it saved me a good $150. ...so, $400 later I'm riding on a stock clutch... The weird thing though was that the clutch that was in it was brand new, but the previous owner had raped it so bad that it cracked... No bull shit here, the mechanic showed me the old clutch... The car was making a cluning noise before it broke, but I thought that was just the throw out bearing. The bearing was fine, the noise I was hearing is parts of the clutch flying around... 

BTW: ...DAMN, a Sentra clutch is SMALL....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well the good news is that your car is up and running again. And when you get some "performance", then you can add your nice new "performance" clutch. And I'm sure the sentra clutch is pretty dang small compared to the mustang clutch that I'm sure your used to seeing. But c'mon man... its only got 4 cylinders. How big do you want it to be? Hamsters on steroids run our engines.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Hamsters on steroids run our engines.


...LOL...tru dat...

BTW: Thanks to OPUIM3 and toolapcfan for all the usefull info...
It's defenitally nice to have people that know WTF they are talking about on here...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no problem mang. I can see that you haven't really been on here in quite a while, where as I've been whoring it up. Last time you were on here steadily I think I was at less than 100 posts, and you were bickering with boost_boy! ha haha. Well if you didn't know, boost_boy wrecked his ride. He's got a thread on it in the nissan vs. all section. But please don't give him shit. He's one of the few people on here anymore that don't believe in cosmetic crap. He actually does go fast with his CA18DET... well that is before he crashed it. Heres what his tiny B12 sentra put down to the wheels at 18psi in a 4th gear pull. Not bad at all, especially if you take in power to weight ratio.










also here is his wrecked sentra. He found a pole:


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

DAMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!! Well, I hope he is allright...

Yeah, we fought allot but that's because he likes to strech the truth a little. But I would have given him props for the ride a while back, if he wasn't such an arrogant S.O.B.... Especially after he came thru with the Dyno sheet... 
Either way, those numbers are really impressive...

I do understand though, OPIUM3...it's getting harder and harder to find people that actually like performance rather than bling, bling... 

Keep in touch, I'll be around...checking this place out from time to time...

Peace


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> He's one of the few people on here anymore that don't believe in cosmetic crap.


AHEM....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay, okay.. you got me.. let me re-phrase," there's a "select" handfull"...  ha ha ha


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's better


----------

